# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Tip: to get more responce on a question

## oeldere

See the questions which get answers without and with an excel file.

You will see, that if you add an decent file with your question, (without confidentional information) you get quicker and better help.

----------


## TMS

I couldn't agree more.  Not every question needs a sample workbook but, in my opinion, it generally make the requirements clearer.  And the answer is more likely to be what the OP is looking for.

I've seen threads that drag on and on but, as soon as a workbook is provided, the solution is forthcoming.

Regards, TMS

----------


## newdoverman

I also agree with including a workbook example but not a picture of a workbook.

It would also be good to include ALL the requirements to solve the problem instead of continually adding details after solutions to the stated problem are posted.

----------


## arlu1201

Yes, i agree and also the OP should upload a file which matches the original file with regard to format.  Otherwise, double work for us and them.

----------


## FDibbins

I have been working on a solution for a member, and the file they send, while very clear in its detail, was a long way off from the real file.  As a result, I spent ages (hours) creating the formulas (looking back at them afterwards, I couldnt figure out how I did them lol), but when the OP applied them to their real data, it didnt work any more.

So, the moral of the story, when posting a sample workbook, keep it as close as possible to the real file!!  it will save both of us a LOT of extra work

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Yes, yes, we all agree, although it won't change anything. Learn to live with it, as with all other disrespectful ways of posting of other regular members 

One can always add a member to one's " Ignore list" if he feels like it

----------


## JapanDave

> I have been working on a solution for a member, and the file they send, while very clear in its detail, was a long way off from the real file.  As a result, I spent ages (hours) creating the formulas (looking back at them afterwards, I couldnt figure out how I did them lol), but when the OP applied them to their real data, it didnt work any more.
> 
> So, the moral of the story, when posting a sample workbook, keep it as close as possible to the real file!!  it will save both of us a LOT of extra work



Sorry , I forgot to mention that you can't use formulas, b/c my staff keep changing them...

----------


## Debraj Roy

providing "*Expected output*" in the attached sheet, is also help, if OP/Reader was unable to gotit properly..

----------


## xladept

This took the solution from a possible two posts to 16 posts before satisfaction:





> Thanks. The code works fine, but just realized the actual worksheets ref are in different columns.
> I tried to attached the workbooks, but seems like it's not allowed to do so in reply.
> I amend the code as following:



-

----------


## Tony Valko

Related...

Seems a lot of folks like to post files in their replies to the OP without any explanation. For example, their reply to the OP will be something like this...





> See the attached file
> 
> File.xlsx



I don't download and look at these files. So, I may come along later and post a reply that uses the exact same suggestion that's in the sample file.

When this happens don't think that I copied your solution. I don't do that. I pretty much know what I'm doing and don't need to "steal" someone elses suggestion just to make a post.

I don't care about post counts or rep points!  :Cool:

----------


## Tony Valko

In addition...

If you included some explanation along with a sample file then I can see what your suggestion is and if it's the same thing I would do then I wouldn't post a reply in that thread.  :Cool:

----------


## tigeravatar

> Seems a lot of folks like to post files in their replies to the OP without any explanation.



This bugs me too.  If you took the time to post a solution with an example workbook, you should take the time to explain what is in the file.

----------


## BB1972

> Originally Posted by Tony Valko
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a lot of folks like to post files in their replies to the OP without any explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> This bugs me too.  If you took the time to post a solution with an example workbook, you should take the time to explain what is in the file.



I must admit to occasionally being guilty of this - often if it's late at night, or I'm on a quick break at work - though more often than not I'll either explain how I did what I did, or ask the OP to let me know if an explanation is required. I firmly believe that the best way to equip an OP to deal with a similar scenario in the future is to explain the answer, although the lack of response to a detailed explanation sometimes dampens the will go to the trouble of explaining in subsequent threads.

----------


## jaslake

This is my canned reply to Threads that (in my opinion) require a sample file. Also, typically, when I post a solution, I'll show the Code in the Thread so others that are viewing the Thread can see what I've recommended. I don't do so when the Code is, in my estimation, too long. I appreciate it when other responders do the same...I'll look at their solution...if it makes sense to me, I'll pass on responding to that Thread. If I have a different approach I'll post to the Thread.





> Please attach a sample file that represents what you have. The structure of your attachment should be the same structure as your actual data. Any proprietary information should be changed.
> 
> Include in the attachment any code you're currently using (whether it works or not) and an "After" worksheet that demonstrates what you wish the output to be.
> 
> To Attach a File:
> 
>    1. Click on Go Advanced
>    2. In the frame Attach Files you will see the button Manage Attachments
>    3. Click the button.
> ...

----------


## xladept

I usually just post my code but if the OP is inexperienced, I may post the file - for, say an event procedure.  But, all in all, it's just a matter of caprice :Smilie:

----------


## Tony Valko

I usually won't attach a file unless what is being asked is really complicated or, If after I've already made a suggestion, the OP replies back with "it doesn't work".  :EEK!: 

Then I feel obliged to prove to them that it does indeed work!  :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

@ Tony

Been there - done that.

----------


## bos1234

I couldn't agree more. When I search for excel questions on google, alot of hits come up for this site. However, when I click the thread and read the questions, 80% of the time I am confused as what is being said. Much easier to attach an excel workbook so that it may be easily visualised

----------


## FDibbins

More often than not, I will post the formula, tell them (no, not where to put it) where it goes (almost the same but not quite), and unless its really involved and would take me a week to explain it, I sometimes explain how it works/what it does.  If there are more than 2-3 ...it doesnt work, where do I put it" etc, then I will include the file

----------


## FlorisL

The new thread (containing clear workbooks) is: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post3618277

----------

